# 93312 vs 93315



## gnp001 (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi all, I'm new to cardiovascular coding and am trying to figure out the difference between the two codes above, and whether adding 93320 and 93325 is appropriate.  I appreciate any help.


Also I've recently gotten quite a few denials from Medicare for 93306 (performed in office) and we have met the documentation requirements and have dx that are listed on our local LCD. 

I appreciate any feedback, I want to make sure I'm coding the TEEs appropriately.

Many thanks!


----------



## Cyndi113 (Apr 30, 2012)

It would help if you posted a procedure note.


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (May 1, 2012)

Cyndi113 said:


> It would help if you posted a procedure note.




 93312 is transesophageal echo

 93315 is transesophageal echo for congenital cardiac anomalies

But like Cyndi said if you could post the report would be helpful.


----------



## jlb102780 (May 3, 2012)

I'm glad this subject was up.

I had one of my doctors call me today and tell me that he heard if the diagnosis was for congenital anomalies, then we should bill the 93315 regardless. Now his reason for this is because the RVU's are higher on the 93315 vs the 93312. I don't really like this for an answer. I've been trying to find the billing guidelines between the 93312 and the 93315 and I'm having a hard time. I've found the LCD for the codes, but it doesnt state the difference in billing the two. Any help would be awesome


----------



## kmuerth (Oct 29, 2013)

dont use any cpt codes for congenital cardiac anomalies unless you have proof/documentation in the chart that the patient already has an anomaly. otherwise stick with 93312 until proven.


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Oct 30, 2013)

jlb102780 said:


> I'm glad this subject was up.
> 
> I had one of my doctors call me today and tell me that he heard if the diagnosis was for congenital anomalies, then we should bill the 93315 regardless. Now his reason for this is because the RVU's are higher on the 93315 vs the 93312. I don't really like this for an answer. I've been trying to find the billing guidelines between the 93312 and the 93315 and I'm having a hard time. I've found the LCD for the codes, but it doesnt state the difference in billing the two. Any help would be awesome



Heres the deal on this.
 If the doc does not know a congenital anomaly exsists until he performs the echo, you can use the congenital code. If he sets out thinking there is an anomaly and he finds there is not you should use the non congenital code. So it is based on the findings of the echo.

The congenital echo is more money but you better not base your coding on the rvu's!


----------

